# Orbea Zeus carbon seatpost problems?



## joshua morrow

I have an '09 Orca with the Orbea house brand carbon Zeus seatpost. On the top of the seatpost it has small carbon ribs that the saddle rail clamp sits on. The saddle clamp portion seems to be aluminum, and also has the ribs on there. So the theory is that the 2 rib sets will prevent the saddle from rotating once they are clamped down together. 

Long story short, but the carbon ribs on my post have sheared off, and now my saddle will pivot ("slip") when weight is applied, no matter how tight I clamp it down. 

I weigh 148 pounds, so I'm no fatty. 

Anyone else have this problem? Any word from Orbea? Design flaw?

Carbon ribs? They seriously expected those to last??? They are about 0.5mm thick!

Any info would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## kupe

I had the exact same thing happen. Horrible horrible design flaw in my opinion. I ended up taking it back to my LBS for a credit towards a Thomson. I'd start with your LBS if I were you.


----------



## Tort

kupe said:


> I had the exact same thing happen. Horrible horrible design flaw in my opinion. I ended up taking it back to my LBS for a credit towards a Thomson. I'd start with your LBS if I were you.


Yup same problem here with an 09 post. Went back to my LBS and they kindly provided me with a Thompson replacement. Serious design failure, they shouldn't even try to sell those things they are dangerous.


----------



## joshua morrow

Thanks for the replies guys. I was thinking I couldn't be the only one this has happened too, and you confirmed my suspicions. 

I'll see what my LBS says...


----------



## mloywhite

It happened to me, too. Orbea replaced it, but I sold the replacement on ebay and got a Thomson. I still speak about an octave higher than before mine broke, it was painful.


----------



## yyc b

Same thing happened to a Zeus seatpost on my 2008 Diva at 2500 km. Canadian distributor (Podium Imports) acknowledges the design error but says they won't do anything about it. How's that for standing behind your product? No surprise, since getting the bike from them in the first place was an ordeal. 

LBS has been great about it. They will provide a replacement (slightly used) for free.


----------



## joep721

I never saw this thread before - I have a 2010 Orca and have also had trouble with my seatpost. I've had the seatpost switched out once by my LBS. This past week my riding buddy (she has a 2010 Diva) had the same problem occur while out climbing a hill. Tuesday I contacted Orbea-USA and they stated that the seatpost had been redesigned and that it could be (depending upon when you purchased your bike) covered by their warranty. I then spoke with the owner of my LBS and the new seatpost has been ordered and will be swapped for free. I'd recommend you guys talk to your LBS to see if your seatpost can be switched out.


----------



## danielc

joep721 said:


> I never saw this thread before - I have a 2010 Orca and have also had trouble with my seatpost. I've had the seatpost switched out once by my LBS. This past week my riding buddy (she has a 2010 Diva) had the same problem occur while out climbing a hill. Tuesday I contacted Orbea-USA and they stated that the seatpost had been redesigned and that it could be (depending upon when you purchased your bike) covered by their warranty. I then spoke with the owner of my LBS and the new seatpost has been ordered and will be swapped for free. I'd recommend you guys talk to your LBS to see if your seatpost can be switched out.


Hmm anybody know how to identify the newer fixed post? I too have a Zeus carbon post and wonder if I need to pay attention to this. My frame is from 2010.


----------



## yyc b

Thanks for the tip! I called Orbea USA and they have already notified Podium Imports to provide my LBS with a replacement seatpost. They say that the warranty doesn't have a timeline, but does apply only to the original bike owner.


----------



## yyc b

Another update. Just to be sure, I contacted Podium Imports myself, and they couldn't have been nicer. They say that a new seatpost is on its way to the LBS. Not exactly sure what the problem was earlier this week when I got the second hand news that they wouldn't/couldn't do anything.

Looks like everyone IS standing behind their products.


----------



## danielc

yyc b said:


> Another update. Just to be sure, I contacted Podium Imports myself, and they couldn't have been nicer. They say that a new seatpost is on its way to the LBS. Not exactly sure what the problem was earlier this week when I got the second hand news that they wouldn't/couldn't do anything.
> 
> Looks like everyone IS standing behind their products.


So how does your recalled post look like and what year is your frame? I think my post might be the newer design because I only see rivets on the top part of the clamp and it is not carbon but probably some alloy.


----------



## yyc b

I don't think the seatpost has been recalled, it's just being replaced under warranty if it breaks. 

I don't have the post anymore - it's with the LBS, so can't take a photo. But from memory, the top of the seatpost has teeth in the carbon that mesh with the alloy teeth of the clamp that goes around your saddle rails. The small carbon teeth are just too fragile, I suppose, and they break off to a smooth powder. Alloy to alloy would be a much better design.


----------



## joep721

danielc said:


> So how does your recalled post look like and what year is your frame? I think my post might be the newer design because I only see rivets on the top part of the clamp and it is not carbon but probably some alloy.


danielc,

I haven't been out here much this weekend. Let me take a picture of the current seatpost and I'll post it tonight.

Joe


----------



## yyc b

Got my new seatpost today from Podium. Very speedy service once contact was made with the right people.

The new seatpost is definitely an improved design. There is a small metal insert at the top of the post so that the teeth are metal on metal instead of metal/carbon fibre.


----------



## danielc

yyc b said:


> Got my new seatpost today from Podium. Very speedy service once contact was made with the right people.
> 
> The new seatpost is definitely an improved design. There is a small metal insert at the top of the post so that the teeth are metal on metal instead of metal/carbon fibre.


Hmm..I think that's the post I have on my bike!


----------

